# Will my power supply power a R9 295x2?



## Dominates (Dec 3, 2014)

Hello. I recently purchased a EVGA 750w psu found here :        http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?i...ction-_-na-_-na-_-na&AID=10446076&PID=3938566    And I was wondering if it could power a 295x2. I really wanna pick up the gpu because it's very cheap right now. Let me know. Thank you


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 3, 2014)

Yeah, you'll be fine.  The EVGA PSUs are very good, and 750W is lots of power.  Unless the rest of your system is crazy (dual-CPU or something) you should have no difficulties.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 3, 2014)

I'd say not, 750 is on the weak side.. It'll work but I'd guess issues will arise quite soon after that kind of load your demanding from the PSU.

Why stress the shit outa a 750 watt PSU? Hook up a wattage meter and tell me how much it draws. My 290x and 290 pull over 800 watts easy at times and much higher when clocked up. 

Good thing evga have a great warranty in place.


----------



## nunomoreira10 (Dec 3, 2014)

the card alone will push 500w, which leaves 250w for the rest, while it should work its a bit pushy to use continuously 90% of your psu capacity.
on the other hand evga is of good quality, and their psus are know to take up the full load, so i would use it without worry, just dont overclock very much the card


----------



## Dominates (Dec 3, 2014)

Well the thing is my cpu is a 4790k. If I get the 295x2 I won't ever be overclocking. And pcpartpicker says my wattage should be under 700


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 3, 2014)

Still, 100w extra is nice. Get the EVGA 850w. It's like $20 more.


----------



## Dominates (Dec 3, 2014)

Also on the amd website it needs up to 28 amps on the 12v rail. I have no idea what this is


----------



## nunomoreira10 (Dec 3, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> I'd say not, 750 is on the weak side.. It'll work but I'd guess issues will arise quite soon after that kind of load your demanding from the PSU.
> 
> Why stress the shit outa a 750 watt PSU? Hook up a wattage meter and tell me how much it draws. My 290x and 290 pull over 800 watts easy at times and much higher when clocked up.
> 
> Good thing evga have a great warranty in place.



thats from the wall, a psu rated for 750w with a 90% eficiency will pull from the wall 750/0.9=833w, tho that 800 watts still seem a little high


----------



## Dominates (Dec 3, 2014)

I already bought my psu


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 3, 2014)

nunomoreira10 said:


> the card alone will push 500w, which leaves 250w for the rest, while it should work its a bit pushy to use continuously 90% of your psu capacity.
> on the other hand evga is of good quality, and their psus are know to take up the full load, so i would use it without worry, just dont overclock very much the card


But that's the thing--he won't be using it continuously.  Unless he's gaming 24/7, the 295X2 doesn't use anywhere near 500W most of the time.  Normal power usage (DC) should be 200W at the very most, and if it's 600W+ when he's gaming every now and then, it's not an issue.


----------



## nunomoreira10 (Dec 3, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> But that's the thing--he won't be using it continuously.  Unless he's gaming 24/7, the 295X2 doesn't use anywhere near 500W most of the time.  Normal power usage (DC) should be 200W at the very most, and if it's 600W+ when he's gaming every now and then, it's not an issue.



The continuous part was for the gaming lol, averege power, yeah he should be alright.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 3, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> But that's the thing--he won't be using it continuously.  Unless he's gaming 24/7, the 295X2 doesn't use anywhere near 500W most of the time.  Normal power usage (DC) should be 200W at the very most, and if it's 600W+ when he's gaming every now and then, it's not an issue.


With the rest of his system it most definitely could be an issue.  I'm inclined to believe the 295 could hit 600w during gaming, if it can hit 650w with furmark.  You load up a game that really stresses the card with vsync off and I believe it could hit 600w.  That only leave 132w for the rest of his system, that just isn't enough.  His 4790K can pull, even at stock, 100w when boosting.

I'd fear that under load the computer would hit the OCP limiter on the PSU and shut down.  It won't be doing any damage, but it wouldn't be fun to be in the middle of a game and have the whole system shutdown.  The absolute minimum I'd consider running a 295 on would be a 850w PSU.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 3, 2014)

The card requires 50 amps over both 8 pin connectors. Additionally, each pin requires to supply 28 amps. AMD's own blurb recommends over 1000watt PSU's to run this card. 
Given the known exceptional requirements of this awesome card, a 750 watt PSU is not recommended.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 3, 2014)

I asked the same question about XFire 2x 290x's and it was a resounding "no" with a Corsair HX750


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 3, 2014)

Sheeple...people....

I am running a 295x2 and an overclocked 4930K with this EXACT PSU people. It works just fine.  Hell, I overclocked both the CPU to its limit (4.6Ghz) and the cards to their limit with additional voltage and I managed to to pull a PEAK of around 830W at the wall ( x .90 = 747W).

Normal gaming (BF4) with the 295x2 at stock I peaked around 600W at the wall IIRC.

So while the headroom may be too tight for some people, its juuuuust fine, even with moderate overclocks.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 3, 2014)

Oh yeah, and after looking at the manual and specs for the power supply the OP bought.  There is no way it will work.

The EVGA 750w G1 unit that the OP bought is divided into 4 12v virtual rails, each has an OCP maximum of 20A.  The VGA connectors run of 12v2 and 12v4, so only 2 of the rails are available for GPU power.  That is only 480w.  So you are either going to end up pulling an assload of power through the 24-Pin(which is bad) or the OCP will end up shutting the system down.



EarthDog said:


> I am running a 295x2 and an overclocked 4930K with this EXACT PSU people. It works just fine.



Not the exact same PSU.  You've got the G2, which uses a single 12v rail, he bought the G1 which uses a split 12v rail with OCP protection limiting current to 20A.  In situations like this, it makes a massive difference.

Furthurmore, your G2 can provide 748w on the 12v rail, which is why it doesn't trigger the protection when you are pulling 747w.  The OP's G1 can only provide 732w on the 12v rail, so even if it was a single rail design, it would still trigger the protection and kick off.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 3, 2014)

G1? Shoot... good catch... I have the G2...

Are we sure about his PSU? The link goes to newegg, not to a PSU....how do you know he has a G1?


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 3, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> G1? Shoot... good catch... I have the G2...
> 
> Are we sure about his PSU? The link goes to newegg, not to a PSU....how do you know he has a G1?



His link does contain the item number.  The item number in his link is for the G1.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438027


----------



## Dominates (Dec 3, 2014)

A lot of mixed responses. I just hope it will work without shutting down. I can try geting a good wattage motherboard if that will help. I just want the most fps in my games as possible haha


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 3, 2014)

You could be taking a chance on the whole rig.


----------



## Schmuckley (Dec 3, 2014)

Dominates said:


> A lot of mixed responses. I just hope it will work without shutting down. I can try geting a good wattage motherboard if that will help. I just want the most fps in my games as possible haha



Take a picture of the side of your PSU,pls. 
If it's split into 4 rails,you probably won't even boot.


----------



## Dominates (Dec 3, 2014)

Ehh I guess I won't take the risk then. I'll just go with a 980 and overclock the crap out of it


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 3, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> Not the exact same PSU.  You've got the G2, which uses a single 12v rail, he bought the G1 which uses a split 12v rail with OCP protection limiting current to 20A.  In situations like this, it makes a massive difference.
> 
> Furthurmore, your G2 can provide 748w on the 12v rail, which is why it doesn't trigger the protection when you are pulling 747w.  The OP's G1 can only provide 732w on the 12v rail, so even if it was a single rail design, it would still trigger the protection and kick off.


This post is spot on... I thoguht he had the G2 like me...

/thread.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 3, 2014)

Fans, hard drives


Dominates said:


> A lot of mixed responses. I just hope it will work without shutting down. I can try geting a good wattage motherboard if that will help. I just want the most fps in my games as possible haha


Yea you bet some good responses. Your 4790k a good low volt one? Mine at stock is able to run at 1.040v and at 4.6ghz 1.185v

If you don't over clock the CPU you can always undervolt it to its lowest stable voltage for even less power the system needs


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 3, 2014)

Dominates said:


> A lot of mixed responses. I just hope it will work without shutting down. I can try geting a good wattage motherboard if that will help. I just want the most fps in my games as possible haha



lot of mixed responses?  what thread are you reading? I see alot of NOPE


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 3, 2014)

A lot of those 'nopes' weren't based of of facts though...a quality 750W single rail PSU would be fine to run that card (just not overclocking it and the CPU to their ambient limits consistenly - as I said I did it with my G2 and pulled the 750W rating while benchmarking - but a mild overcock all around is plenty)...it just so happens that his is a TRUE multi rail PSU with OCP on it (versus just what the "label" says which is sometimes misleading if you read power supply reviews.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 3, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> A lot of those 'nopes' weren't based of of facts though...a quality 750W single rail PSU would be fine to run that card (just not overclocking it and the CPU to their ambient limits consistenly - as I said I did it with my G2 and pulled the 750W rating while benchmarking - but a mild overcock all around is plenty)...it just so happens that his is a TRUE multi rail PSU with OCP on it (versus just what the "label" says which is sometimes misleading if you read power supply reviews.



I wouldn't go that far your assuming you are not the only one that did not realize it was a G1. Nor do you know how he planned to use the system. You are inferring that they were baseless responses when you are also making baseless responses which more or less render your opinion invalid. Without most of the information the members were making decisions based on a worst case scenario where the OP was planning on over clocking the card and the rest of his system and probably assuming that he would like to expand at a future date. All of these things combines are an assumption made again by the members based on the information that was provided.

In which case they all came to the self same conclusion that given a worst case scenario the system PSU chosen would NOT work with his configuration. Which ended up being the case this form of thought process is called an educated guess and happens when dealing with non technically inclined members who provide little to no relevant information as well as people who don't have companies giving them equipment to test or thousands of dollars to spend on testing equipment since most are not part of the privileged few that can spend this kind of money and post about on forums like their opinions are immediately valid.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 3, 2014)

You make good points. But I am a betting man and I would bet most just went by the high level '750W'. 

We can all make examples for this not to work. I would think my system is bordering on a 'worst case' type environment with an overclocked 140W hex, and overclocking the tar (to the edge of stability not daily driving) that GPU, not to mention water cooling, a couple of SSDs, HDDs, and 6 fans (I know the water/ssd/hdd/fans aren't much). 

That said, with the kind of money he has available, I agree with your eventual conclusion of room for upgrading as there wouldn't be much in a lot of cases.


----------



## buildzoid (Dec 3, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> You make good points. But I am a betting man and I would bet most just went by the high level '750W'.
> 
> We can all make examples for this not to work. I would think my system is bordering on a 'worst case' type environment with an overclocked 140W hex, and overclocking the tar (to the edge of stability not daily driving) that GPU, not to mention water cooling, a couple of SSDs, HDDs, and 6 fans (I know the water/ssd/hdd/fans aren't much).
> 
> That said, with the kind of money he has available, I agree with your eventual conclusion of room for upgrading as there wouldn't be much in a lot of cases.


Hit your system with a Unigine and a multi core CPU benchmark and it still won't shutdown because OCP typically trips 10% above the rating of good PSUs. Mine for example has each rail rated at 30A but the OCP is set well above that so my my 3960X does not trip the OCP while at 5.3Ghz with 1.725V running Cinebench R11.5. I don't have a watt meter but at those setting it should be pulling about 440W which is 22% above the rating of the rail it's on. Also my R9 290X also hasn't managed to trip my OCP and I was bennching at 1.4V with 1200mhz core and 1500+mhz VRAM. I think the OCP trips after 40A onn my PSU but I can't find where I read that


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 3, 2014)

I have drawn 900W at the wall with that PSU many times for a few minutes at at time benchmarking in cold weather (Supernova G2). Thing is a BEAST.


----------



## Dominates (Dec 3, 2014)

Still thinking hard of doing it. Im really confused because some people said yes and other said no. Maybe if i underclock the cpu it will work out?


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 3, 2014)

Why would you underclock your CPU just to use an GPU that is too power hungry?  Why not pick a better option for you system like SLI GTX970s?  Two 970s would be cheaper and consume a heck of a lot less power and perform the same or better and there'd be no chance of issues with your PSU.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 3, 2014)

Dominates said:


> Still thinking hard of doing it. Im really confused because some people said yes and other said no. Maybe if i underclock the cpu it will work out?


There problem is with the way your psu is divided on the 12v rails. In this case, underclocking the cpu wouldn't matter as there isn't enough amperage to drive the gpu because of how it's divided.

Why this monster card in the first pace? You running 4k? 3x monitors? I mean, what is the NEED regardless of the deal? Anything 2560x1440 or less easily work with a 290 or a 970 and I doubt you are getting that card for ess than $350.


----------



## buildzoid (Dec 4, 2014)

He could try using one of those 2x6pin to 1 8pin adapter to get 3 rails to feed the GPU.


----------



## Dominates (Dec 4, 2014)

buildzoid said:


> He could try using one of those 2x6pin to 1 8pin adapter to get 3 rails to feed the GPU.



Wait, what? How do you do that?


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 4, 2014)

Its an adpater, like he said.


----------



## Dominates (Dec 4, 2014)

Can you link me to one? that should help feed the gpu?


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 4, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dual-6-Pin-...n_Power_Cables_Connectors&hash=item2c92062f2d
Not sure I would do that though... 

Again I ask, why the 295x2? For what resolution? I sure hope AT LEAST 2560x1600 or x3 1920x1080 or 4K. Otherwise, no matter how cheap it is (well, how cheap? You never mentioned) its a waste of cash.


----------



## Tonduluboy (Dec 4, 2014)

how much the 295x2 price? 
In my place this card price still expensive selling at $1500, i dunno how the pc stores going to sell this because 2 gtx 980  is still cheaper than 1  295x2...


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 4, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dual-6-Pin-...n_Power_Cables_Connectors&hash=item2c92062f2d
> Not sure I would do that though...


That wouldn't help anything.  He would still only be using 2 rails.  All of the pci-e power connectors on his PSU are connected to just 2 rails.  The 6-pins and 8-pins all run off just 2 rails.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 4, 2014)

I thought someone mentioned it was a quad rail PSU, LOL! This is not my thread, LOL!



EDIT: Wait, it is? http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=120-G1-0750-XR

Sooooo, if he used two of those adapters (which would then span all the rails) he would have 40A each...

While AMD says it needs 50A from each plug, doing the math on that doesn't add up, does it? As that is 1200w, LOL!

I don't think its a good idea, but I think I am missing something. Its a dual rail, but the label says four I suppose is what you are saying. But if it has 20A OCP on each dual rail, that is only 480W total on the 12v rails (x2)


----------



## 15th Warlock (Dec 4, 2014)

Just to reiterate, you risk overloading your PSU when your system is at full load during gaming, better get something with a bit more juice.


----------



## claylomax (Dec 4, 2014)

Good news and bad news. It will trigger your psu OCP and the computer will shut down; you won't be able to use your card. Been there, done that.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 4, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> I have drawn 900W at the wall with that PSU many times for a few minutes at at time benchmarking in cold weather (Supernova G2). Thing is a BEAST.


I pulled over a KW from the wall with my 7970's on a corsair HX 850 and it died a slow death shortly after. Thus why I went to a G2 1300 PSU and never turned back


----------



## buildzoid (Dec 4, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> I thought someone mentioned it was a quad rail PSU, LOL! This is not my thread, LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking he could hook up 3 different Rails but that PSU doesn't even have labels for which connectors are which rail so this will definetily not work


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 4, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> I pulled over a KW from the wall with my 7970's on a corsair HX 850 and it died a slow death shortly after. Thus why I went to a G2 1300 PSU and never turned back


What, 3 of them?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 4, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> What, 3 of them?


No two MSI OC edition reference cards 

somewhere in this site i posted a picture of the power draw I was using last winter overclocking the entire system


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 4, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> I thought someone mentioned it was a quad rail PSU, LOL! This is not my thread, LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Again, still wouldn't work.  His PSU is a quad-rail design, but only two of the rails are connected to the PCI-E plugs.  It is just a shit design, IMO.

VGA1 and VGA2 run of the 12v2 rail. VGA3 and VGA4 run off the 12v4 rail.  12v1 is dedicated to the CPU 8-Pin and 24-Pin. 12v3 is dedicated to the SATA and Molex connectors.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 5, 2014)

It should be fine. Those EVGA units are some of the best on the market currently. I just question why a 295x2?

Unless you can get one for A LOT cheaper then say 2 GTX970s, go for it.

EDIT: Wait, those SuperNova G1 units were pretty meh iirc. I know that EVGA first gen of SuperNova, or something, had a pretty bad rep.


----------



## RadFX (Dec 5, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> I pulled over a KW from the wall with my 7970's on a corsair HX 850 and it died a slow death shortly after. Thus why I went to a G2 1300 PSU and never turned back



I ran a 7970ghz,  and two R9 280's on an OCZ Fatality 1000w for 2-3 months and it's still kicking. Here's the deal though:

1.. 7970ghz was underclocked/undervolted to 1.094v down from 1.256v.
2. Both R9 280's were overclocked but left at stock voltage which was 1.168v

This was mining rig running 16 hours a day, so it was constraint stress. It was my main rig too with the AMD Fx 9370 in it but I had that set not to go over 1.4ghz most of the time unless I needed it to for whatever reason.

Since then (end of July this year) I've been running the Gigabyte Radeon 7970ghz at stock voltage 1.256 and one R9 280 at 1.1ghz and 1.5ghz ram at stock 1.168v.



So bottom line, would I try it yes, but I would also have another PSU on order in the meantime.

As mentioned you could fry your psu and it could take out parts of your system. Your psu itself might just cause your system to crash at which point you'd know it was inadequate or it could die a slow death.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 5, 2014)

I feel like this thread is turning into a "I got my PSU this high before it make itself into an explosive box!"

As many have advised, getting two GTX 970's would be the best option to roll with, but it's advice. Take it or leave it.

We still need to know what resolution OP is gaming at to be more precise with advising a card.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 5, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> I feel like this thread is turning into a "I got my PSU this high before it make itself into an explosive box!"
> 
> As many have advised, getting two GTX 970's would be the best option to roll with, but it's advice. Take it or leave it.
> 
> We still need to know what resolution OP is gaming at to be more precise with advising a card.


Are you really an idiot?

I ask not to be mean but didn't you just have a thread that everyone pissed on just a few days ago about Baking a cpu cooler?
And wher did that getcha?
THE OP asked a question about a 750w psu with a NOW FOR sale 295X2 and never mentioned a thing on Nvidia

Go be silly somewhere else 

I like you but common man, really?


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 5, 2014)

People aren't reading through the long thread at this point...it needs closed...

I wouldn't do it op. Newtekie snapped us back to reality.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 5, 2014)

Its alive lol... Yes please close this house up already!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 8, 2014)

Here, this should fix your problem:
EVGA SuperNOVA 850 G2 is already on sale with a MIR but will also be on Shell Shocker this afternoon.


----------

